# RAF Charmy Down (WWII)



## krela (Jan 21, 2006)

Charmy Down Airfield was a WWII fighter base used for squadron leader training and for night fighter squadrons.

There is a derelict but standing tower along with numerous accessible air raid shelters. Most of the other buildings are still standing but are used for agricultural purposes.

Unfortunately there's an illegal traveller camp right next to the site, so it's a bit of an uncomfortable explore as they *really* don't like strangers snooping around. There's also a huuuuuuuuge slurry heap running along the line of the runway which isn't too pleasant!

View attachment 46

View attachment 47

View attachment 48

View attachment 49


I grew up 1/4 mile away, and used to use the runway as a scrambling track. Aaaah memories.


----------



## Mortdeath (Apr 16, 2006)

Man, i learned to drive up there, along with a bunch of other people as well
Grew up in Bath


----------



## krela (Apr 16, 2006)

How old are you?


----------



## Raddogextreme (Apr 16, 2006)

Saw that tower a while back... pity it's trashed and crap really...


----------



## Mortdeath (Apr 16, 2006)

Early 40's Krela
lived in Larkhall until I was 13.


----------



## richard (Apr 17, 2006)

Ye I used to drive around in a old land rover when it was open access up there last time I was there it was locked gates I live just down road in batheaston


----------



## Bishop (Aug 25, 2006)

Battle HQ observation post and Control Tower.









> The 1108/41 Battle Headquarters was recognized by a six foot square observation post three foot high standing above the ground with a 360 degree viewing slit. The rest of the building was usually underground, if not the substantial earth banking was placed on all sides.
> 
> The sunken section was entered by a stairway at the opposite end to the observation post. The observation post had it’s own escape hatch.
> 
> The building measured externally approximately 21 foot by 8 feet, and comprised an office, sleeping accommodation and a latrine. A member of the personnel would be a runner for use if the telephone communication ceased to operate.



The entrance to the Charmy Down Battle HQ is full of rubble, soil, nettles
and old bits of wooden board.






View from entrance.






There are two rooms of similar size.






Large chunky steps, ladder to escape hatch (blocked from outside),
opposite from the ladder is the doorway to the observation post.






Crap pic of the ladder and escape hatch.







Small corridor to the other room.






Entrance to air raid shelter, the Battle HQ entrance would have
looked pretty much identical.







UK control towers page on RAF Charmy Down.
http://www.controltowers.co.uk/C/Charmy_Down.htm

World war two airfields site, 233 pics.
http://worldwar2airfields.fotopic.net/c445432_1.html

Pillbox study group page on Battle HQs complete with plan.
http://www.pillbox-study-group.org.uk/battleHQpage.htm

b


----------



## District12 (Apr 19, 2008)

I had an enjoyable expo to Charmy down a few years back. We luckily got chatting with the current landowners who were keen to share information and allow us to roam where we wished.

Here's a selection of images from the site.

http://district12.fotopic.net/c1456627.html


----------



## shatters (Apr 25, 2008)

Bishop, is it me or are your links broken in your last post

Phil


----------



## Bishop (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you mean you can't see the pics? At one point Derelict Places had galleries but sadly this is no longer the case, I'll dig out my snaps of Charmy Down and edit the above post at some point so you can see what I'm prattling on about.

b


----------



## shatters (Apr 26, 2008)

Bishop said:


> Do you mean you can't see the pics? At one point Derelict Places had galleries but sadly this is no longer the case, I'll dig out my snaps of Charmy Down and edit the above post at some point so you can see what I'm prattling on about.
> 
> b




Thought it was some WW2 deception to make all airfield buildings look like small red crosses in white boxes 

Phil


----------

